# Shift differential change?



## dcguy86 (Aug 3, 2022)

So here is a question for someone with more experience than me.

I worked B2 for almost five years and anytime I worked OT my shift differential would always be what I was making on B2. I just did my first OT going from A2 to B2 and when I looked at my stub on workday, I noticed two different shift differentials My normal  A2 one and the B2 for my OT. Did a policy change across the network? or is this something I should go up the chain on?


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 3, 2022)

dcguy86 said:


> So here is a question for someone with more experience than me.
> 
> I worked B2 for almost five years and anytime I worked OT my shift differential would always be what I was making on B2. I just did my first OT going from A2 to B2 and when I looked at my stub on workday, I noticed two different shift differentials My normal  A2 one and the B2 for my OT. Did a policy change across the network? or is this something I should go up the chain on?


Ask your local HR because there were recent revisions made to the corporate handbook last Tuesday. When I work overtime I do not get paid my shift differential just my hourly divided by two plus half of that sum. I’ve done nothing but B2 OB for almost 3 years. My last anniversary is on 8/27/22.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 3, 2022)

I've always had the 2 different differentials. I'd ask about why when you were b2 and working A2 shift you weren't getting paid the same differential amount that A2 gets.


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 3, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> I've always had the 2 different differentials. I'd ask about why when you were b2 and working A2 shift you weren't getting paid the same differential amount that A2 gets.


That’s weird. When I work OT I get my B2 shift differential. B2 has 4 extra hours in their work week. That equates to 192 hour or $4339.20 a year I’m missing out if I go to the weekend key. Plus I can work as much OT as I want when we are in peak. Last year I grossed 52. First year I did 50. This year I’m on track for 57. I make around 7-8k in OT alone. I will get my last 50¢ raise on 8/27/22 as it will be my 3 year anniversary. I remember you when I first started and got on the break room. I went by Koston. I met someone last night at AA who worked five years outbound at the Tyler DC. They took a 30 day coin last night. Next month by the grace of God, I will be taking my first ever 2 year coin. I do not want to jinx myself though it hasn’t happened yet.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 3, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> That’s weird. When I work OT I get my B2 shift differential. B2 has 4 extra hours in their work week. That equates to 192 hour or $4339.20 a year I’m missing out if I go to the weekend key. Plus I can work as much OT as I want when we are in peak. Last year I grossed 52. First year I did 50. This year I’m on track for 57. I make around 7-8k in OT alone. I will get my last 50¢ raise on 8/27/22 as it will be my 3 year anniversary. I remember you when I first started and got on the break room. I went by Koston. I met someone last night at AA who worked five years outbound at the Tyler DC. They took a 30 day coin last night. Next month by the grace of God, I will be taking my first ever 2 year coin. I do not want to jinx myself though it hasn’t happened yet.




You shouldn't be proud about only making $50kish a year working 50+ hours a week doing manual labor surrounded by idiots that at any moment could seriously injure or kill you while Target is making record profits.  Should be making that without OT as hazard pay.


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 3, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> You shouldn't be proud about only making $50kish a year working 50+ hours a week doing manual labor surrounded by idiots that at any moment could seriously injure or kill you while Target is making record profits.  Should be making that without OT as hazard pay.


I see your perspective.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Aug 3, 2022)

dcguy86 said:


> So here is a question for someone with more experience than me.
> 
> I worked B2 for almost five years and anytime I worked OT my shift differential would always be what I was making on B2. I just did my first OT going from A2 to B2 and when I looked at my stub on workday, I noticed two different shift differentials My normal  A2 one and the B2 for my OT. Did a policy change across the network? or is this something I should go up the chain on?


When you worked B2, it said you got B2 differential on A2, but 1/2 of the differential was also in your OT rate. (ie. for easy math, $20/hr B2 TM with a $2 differential would have an OT rate of $31/hr, then get the $2 B2 differential to bump it to $33/hr).
I would imagine it’s something similar for A1/A2 TMs but rather than getting their “home shift” differential they get either B2’s diff or nothing for B1.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 3, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> We had a yard fatality within the last two years.  *Edited at request of poster. Commie*




K.


----------



## UzumakiNaruto (Aug 10, 2022)

At my warehouse you're either coded as a A TM or a B TM and whichever you are coded as those are the differentials you are eligible to get. i.e. if you are mid shift TM whos coded as A1 and work 10 hours on A1 and 25 hours on b1 and 5 hours b2 you will get 10 hr A1 shift differential and 5 hr A2 shift differential, my HR said all differential is automatically applied through Hroc not sure if this is ASANTS but it wouldn't really make sense if it wasn't lol


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 10, 2022)

UzumakiNaruto said:


> At my warehouse you're either coded as a A TM or a B TM and whichever you are coded as those are the differentials you are eligible to get. i.e. if you are mid shift TM whos coded as A1 and work 10 hours on A1 and 25 hours on b1 and 5 hours b2 you will get 10 hr A1 shift differential and 5 hr A2 shift differential, my HR said all differential is automatically applied through Hroc not sure if this is ASANTS but it wouldn't really make sense if it wasn't lol


ASANTS is real. That’s a perk of working at Target! ™️❤️ Be safe fam. Let’s get this 🍞


----------



## Luck (Aug 10, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> ASANTS is real. That’s a perk of working at Target! ™️❤️ Be safe fam. Let’s get this 🍞


Heck yeah Jonathan lets get that bread.


----------

